# Complete Prew War Schwinn Mens $300 on CL Bronx, NY



## stingrayjoe (Oct 29, 2021)

Gorgeous Vintage Schwinn Liberty Men’s Bicycle. Restored condition....
					

Absolutely gorgeous vintage 1940s-50s Schwinn Liberty Men’s Bicycle in beautiful restored condition. I am not an expert or collector, so I probably can’t answer all your questions, but I can tell...



					newyork.craigslist.org


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2021)

Pre War Schwinn DX for $300
priced right; @kirk thomas  maybe help ship??




It looks like a 16" frame,
with a super-nice Miller side stand...






Great bike for the price;
remember not all bike folk are CABErs.🥰


----------



## Wheeler (Oct 29, 2021)

That's a very nice bike that looks like it'll be a quick local sale or other member ship assist in NY City area.
That would be about a 12 hour drive for Kirk from far corner of the state. Let him sleep in boys.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 29, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> That's a very nice bike that looks like it'll be a quick local sale or other member ship assist in NY City area.
> That would be about a 12 hour drive for Kirk from far corner of the state. Let him sleep in boys.



3 hours, 25 minutes..........but neither Kirk or myself have any desire to drive to the city............!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 29, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> 3 hours, 25 minutes..........but neither Kirk or myself have any desire to drive to the city............!




That is basically in @HARPO 's backyard..........


----------



## HARPO (Oct 29, 2021)

@Mountain Trail Andy  Not close to me, really, but I have NO DESIRE either to drive into the Bronx.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 12, 2021)

I see it is now down to $275.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> I see it is now down to $275.



new link  https://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/bik/d/new-york-gorgeous-vintage-schwinn/7406910779.html

$275 cash OBO. Pickup in Chelsea.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 22, 2021)

that bike would be gone in 5 minutes where I live.


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 22, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that bike would be gone in 5 minutes where I live.



Wouldn't walk across the street for it at $100 where I live.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 22, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> Wouldn't walk across the street for it at $100 where I live.



great! more cool bikes for me.


----------

